# Theatre / Theater Manager



## MarcBourdeau (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, it's the guy from Bali hehe.

I was just proposed to become the Theater Manager after the production Coordination is over. I've made a search, and not much about it in here. Or is it the wrong term/title to use?

From the Hierarchy i've seen here, it is mostly, Producer/Board of Directors, then straight to Art Director, and Managing Director.

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## museav (Feb 27, 2010)

The way I've generally seen the title Theater Manager (or alternatively, General Manager) applied is to the employee with overall responsibility for the management and operations of the facility. This seems to be a good definition, Theatre manager: Job description and activities | Prospects.ac.uk.

To me "Director" is always a potentially confusing term in this context as there is a production context and a corporate context and the two may not mesh.


----------



## MarcBourdeau (Feb 27, 2010)

museav said:


> The way I've generally seen the title Theater Manager (or alternatively, General Manager) applied is to the employee with overall responsibility for the management and operations of the facility. This seems to be a good definition, Theatre manager: Job description and activities | Prospects.ac.uk.
> 
> To me "Director" is always a potentially confusing term in this context as there is a production context and a corporate context and the two may not mesh.



Yes indeed. General Manager is the alternative, but seems that it cannot be applied, as this Theatre is within a Park, which is controlled by a GM. So unless we use Deputy General Manager....only Theatre Manager comes at the end. 

So I guess the link you gave is the right definition (it was my first search result on Google hehe).

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

